# Suche Crossstrecken im Deister



## anton.d (24. August 2004)

KEnnt wer Crossstrecken im Deister? Wenn ihr Pläne oder was weiss ich wegbeschreibungen habt mailt sie mir. [email protected]


MFG anton.d ( aus der nähe Kirchdorf Bahnhof)


----------



## Würfel (24. August 2004)

Trailbeschreibungen gibt es so per Anfrage nicht  

Da mußt du schon mal mitfahren, z.b. morgen nachmittag oder am freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skoske (25. August 2004)

Hi Anton,

ich habe viele Strecken im Kopf. Es macht doch am meisten Spaß, den Deister einfach zu erkunden und selbst schöne Strecken zu finden. Natürlich gibts auch ein paar Klassiker (z.B. den Grabweg).

Komm doch einfach mal mit. Ich wohne direkt am Nienstedter Paß, also keine zwei Bikeminuten von Dir entfernt.

Termine: heute und Freitag 15.00 Uhr Bahnhof Egestorf.


----------



## 1Tintin (25. August 2004)

Hallo,
die Supertrails werden nicht verraten, wie Würfel schon gesagt hat "mitkommen".

Man kann es eh sehr schwer erklären wo die Trails zu finden sind,
und das ist auch gut so.

Aufjedenfall gibt es genügend Trails mit allen ansprüchen im Deister, neue Trails braucht man nicht.
Wir wollen ja nicht das man das Biken im Deister noch verbietet, oder???


Würfel:? Wann und wo fahrt ihr am Freitag, ich will auch!! 

Bis denne


----------



## skoske (25. August 2004)

1Tintin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Würfel:? Wann und wo fahrt ihr am Freitag, ich will auch!!
> 
> Bis denne



Freitag 15.00 Uhr Bahnhof Egestorf, Route wird vor Ort besprochen


----------



## harryhallers (25. August 2004)

skoske schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Anton,
> 
> Natürlich gibts auch ein paar Klassiker (z.B. den Grabweg).




Ob das noch eine Crossstrecke ist?
Dann passt mal auf das ihr nicht im Grab landet   

Grüße Bang.


----------



## skoske (25. August 2004)

Bang schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das noch eine Crossstrecke ist?
> Dann passt mal auf das ihr nicht im Grab landet
> 
> Grüße Bang.



Umso wichtiger ist es für ihn, einfach mal mitzukommen und auszuprobieren, was er fahren will/kann und was nicht.

Ich denke mal, den Begriff Crossstrecke (sieht Schei**e aus mit drei "S"!) definiert jeder anders.


----------



## 1Tintin (25. August 2004)

Also 15:00 Egestorf schaffe ich nicht!

aber ich denke wir können zu 15:30 - 16:00 einen Treffpunkt ausmachen.

Welche Seite vom Deister soll denn gerockt werden???

"Grab": stimmt das Grab ist gemein, wenn man es nicht kennt!


----------



## anton.d (25. August 2004)

ich binn warscheinlich konditionell total unterqualifiziert !!! und habe am diesem 
Wochenende auch keine Zeit ( Stadtfest !! ) aber ansonsten bin ich das nächste mal dabei!!


----------



## skoske (27. August 2004)

1Tintin schrieb:
			
		

> Also 15:00 Egestorf schaffe ich nicht!
> 
> aber ich denke wir können zu 15:30 - 16:00 einen Treffpunkt ausmachen.
> 
> ...


 
Wie wäre es 16:00 an der Kreuzbuche?


----------



## 1Tintin (27. August 2004)

Jo, müsste klappen

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

